# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Vermoeid?

## MayreneCroes

Ben jij gedurende 1 tot 6 maanden vermoeid en 18 jaar of ouder? En wil je bijdragen aan wetenschappelijk onderzoek? 
Vul dan onze online vragenlijst in en win een dinercheque in twv E 100,.-

Link: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/Vermoeidheid2011

----------


## Luuss0404

Veel succes met je onderzoek  :Smile:

----------

